# Happy Birthday Linguist786!



## elroy

*إلى العزيز محمد،

أتمنى لك عيد ميلاد سعيد، وكل السعادة والفرح في الحياة!
أكتب إليك بالعربية لكي أشجعك على الاستمرار بدراسة هذه اللغة الجميلة والغنية!
إني حقًا فخور بالتقدم الذي قد أنجزته خلال فترة قصيرة نسبيًا، وأتمنى أن تستمر كذلك
لعلك تكون قد أتقنت اللغة بأكملها يوم عيد ميلادك القادم.
أتمنى لك أيضًا كل التوفيق والنجاح في دراساتك للغات الأخرى وفي عامك الأول في الجامعة
  *​


----------



## Whodunit

* મોહમ્મદ, *​ 
*जन्मदिन मुबारक हो*​ 
* !ومبروك *​ 
*I hope you will enjoy your day*
*und viele Geschenke bekommen.*
* L'un des cadeaux devrait être un voyage en Allemagne. *​ 
* 反正祝你生日快乐！*​


----------



## zooz

*أجمل التهاني وأطيب الأمنيات بهذه المناسبة السعيدة
أتمنى لك الخير والنجاح في حياتك، والعمر المديد
عيد ميلاد سعيد، وكل عام وأنت بخير


*​


----------



## Heba

*كل سنة و إنت طيب يامحمد*
*عقبال 100 سنة*​


----------



## carolineR

*19 *​
déjà !
il pousse vite ce grand​
Tous mes voeux pour la fac !


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Je te remercie pour ton aide!!  Felicitations et bon anniversiare.


----------



## cherine

عزيزي محمد
كل عام وأنت بألف خير وأفضل صحة
أتمنى لك عامًا سعيدًا وعمرًا مديدًا
   
أختك شيرين​


----------



## linguist786

Thank you SO much to all of you.. it's very kind of you to remember my birthday and thanks to elroy for starting the thread .
I'd just like to attempt my translation at the Arabic messages in particular, if this is OK. (If it belongs in the Arabic forum, please transfer!). Corrections obviously welcomes and appreciated ​


			
				elroy said:
			
		

> *إلى العزيز محمد،**
> أتمنى لك عيد ميلاد سعيد، وكل السعادة والفرح في الحياة!*​*
> 
> أكتب إليك بالعربية لكي أشجعك على الاستمرار بدراسة هذه اللغة الجميلة والغنية! إني حقًا فخور بالتقدم الذي قد أنجزته خلال فترة قصيرة نسبيًا، وأتمنى أن تستمر كذلك
> 
> لعلك تكون قد أتقنت اللغة بأكملها يوم عيد ميلادك القادم.
> أتمنى لك أيضًا كل التوفيق والنجاح في دراساتك للغات الأخرى وفي عامك الأول في الجامعة​**
> *


Dear Mohammed,​ 
I wish you a happy Birthday and all the happiness and joy in life! I am writing to you in Arabic (so that?) you may continue studying this rich and beautiful language! I am really proud of the progress that has been made in a relatively short period and I hope you continue further in the same way. (Lets hope?) you'll have mastered the language by your next birthday. I wish you all the success in your other language lessons but firstly at university.​


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> *મોહમ્મદ, *​
> *जन्मदिन मुबारक हो*​
> *!ومبروك *​
> *I hope you will enjoy your day*
> *und viele Geschenke bekommen.*
> *L'un des cadeaux devrait être un voyage en Allemagne. *​
> *反正祝你生日快乐！*​


Perfect! ​ 
Just that little thing I told you about "Mohammed"  - it is usually transcribed in the way you have done it, but I prefer to keep "true" to the Arabic pronunciation and transcribe it thus: મુહમ્મદ. Otherwise great, and thanks! Very thoughtful hehe ​ 


			
				zooz said:
			
		

> *أجمل التهاني وأطيب الأمنيات بهذه المناسبة السعيدة*
> *أتمنى لك الخير والنجاح في حياتك، والعمر المديد*
> *عيد ميلاد سعيد، وكل عام وأنت بخير*​


A hearty (lit. beautiful) congratulations and best wishes on this happy occasion. I wish you goodness and success in your life, longevity (i.e. a long life) and a happy birthday. May you be well every year.


hehe.. what a nice message. Thanks!​ 



			
				Heba said:
			
		

> *كل سنة و إنت طيب يامحمد*​
> *عقبال 100 سنة*​


 
May you be well every year, o Mohammed.​ 
(May you live till 100?)​


			
				cherine said:
			
		

> عزيزي محمد​
> 
> كل عام وأنت بألف خير وأفضل صحة
> أتمنى لك عامًا سعيدًا وعمرًا مديدًا
> 
> أختك شيرين​


 
Dear Mohammed,​ 


May you be healthier (and a better shape? hmm lol) every year (year by year). I wish you a happy new year and a long life.


Your sister cherine.
​
​


----------



## linguist786

Sorry about the slight mess-up in the quoting ^^ Don't know what happened there, and I can't seem to fix it either.


----------



## elroy

linguist786 said:


> Sorry about the slight mess-up in the quoting ^^ Don't know what happened there, and I can't seem to fix it either.


 I tried to fix the formatting, and I wasn't quite successful.  I managed to get rid of the extra quote boxes, but it seems that I can't get my message to be centered, and there are extra spaces all over the place.  Oh well; there are worse things I guess.

I will post corrections in another post.


----------



## elroy

linguist786 said:


> Dear Mohammed,​
> 
> I wish you a happy Birthday and all the happiness and joy in life! I am writing to you in Arabic (so that? ) you may I may encourage you to (i.e. to encourage you to) continue studying this rich and beautiful language! I am really proud of the progress that has been you have made (lit. achieved) in a relatively short period (of time) and I hope you continue further in the same way. (Lets hope?) so that perhaps you'll may have mastered the language completely by your next birthday. I wish you all the success and prosperity in your studies of other language lessons but firstly and in your first year at university.
> ***​A hearty (lit. the most beautiful) congratulations and best wishes on this happy occasion. I wish you goodness and success in your life, and longevity (i.e. a long life) and a happy birthday. May you be well every year.
> ***
> May you be well every year, o Mohammed.
> (May you live till 100? Yes, more or less. )
> ***
> Dear Mohammed,​
> May you be healthier (and a better shape? hmm lol) in the best shape (lit. in 1,000 degrees of goodness and health) every year (year by year). I wish you a happy new year and a long life.​
> 
> Your sister cherine.​


Comment: كل عام وأنت بخير literally means "May you be well every year" but it's the idiomatic translation of "happy birthday/any other occasion." As you have seen, there are variations on it, such as adding 1,000 - but the core message is the same.

Good job translating!


----------



## linguist786

شكراً بزاف الياس!!


----------



## Outsider

_Happy birthday._
​


----------

